# HELP! Fussy Eaters



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

When i started Bella with the Science diet KD "cans" for her kidneys she liked it a lot & ate every last morsel (she did NOT touch the dry kibble though). Jhuma was on Pro Plan at the breeders... She started eating Bellas prescription food & wouldnt eat her kibble any more. At the vets office bella & jhuma greedily lapped up Eukanaba i/d...
Now both wont eat any foods! I would pick Eukanaba - but am not sure I want them on it...
My babies are being very fussy







I picked up Nature's Variety frozen lamb? or chicken. & dry kibble (lamb)neither touched the frozen (defrosted & pieced) or kibble diets. I have tried Puppy Lovers soul/ Solid Gold wee bit/ Eagle Pack (holistic lamb meal&rice) / Eagle Pack (Holistic select) / Innova /california lamb&rice/GRRRRR
some I got as sample packets from my pet store. some I bought smallest bags hoping my babies would love em....
I am a vegetarian (never handled eggs/meats!) now giving them raw meat diets - It took some getting used to feeding them raw







& still cant get pups to eat. help! 
I can put my feet down and insist they eat what I serve or go hungry! but Jhuma is too little for that option & Bella's medical condition will not let me be firm with her...
My last resort is opening food cans (gourmet! lol) for them every night. ..








Help! 

BTW: (I cant give Eukanaba I/D or other foods to Bella due to protien/phosphorous requirements)
PLEASE: also if you can suggest any food to replace Bellas Prescription diet.....

Thanks to all...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just responded to your post about the coupon and suggested Hill's k/d, but see you already tried it.

How about a kidney diet from one of the other companies like Waltham? Bella might prefer the taste.

Here's a link to precription diets from other companies.

http://www.prescriptiondiets.com/rc.html

With Bella's serious kidney disease, I would think you'd have to feed her a prescription diet or homecook for her.

We run into that with newly diagnosed diabetic dogs sometimes. They refuse to eat w/d or one of the other prescription diets for diabetic dogs. Sometimes a switch in brands will do it. Terry, Missy's mom, made Missy the famous meatballs when Missy refused to eat her w/d. She pulverized the kibble, then mixed it with the canned and rolled it into little meatballs. Missy gobbled them up!


----------



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

> I just responded to your post about the coupon and suggested Hill's k/d, but see you already tried it.
> 
> How about a kidney diet from one of the other companies like Waltham? Bella might prefer the taste.
> 
> ...


The meatballs sound like a very good idea







I will try it....
My VET carries Hills. She can order other prescription diets - if I dont find other alternatives, i will have her order some other prescription diets. I am hoping to find alternative from a natural/holistic/whole foods type of food for her.
Thanks for caring & responding







Yhis is an awesome forum & I love to browse here


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Vets schools are heavily funded by Hills which explains why most vet offices carry Hills instead of the other brands.

My Petsmart carries the Waltham brand near their Banfield office. I guess you'd have to have your vet write you a prescription, but it would beat ordering it. 

Maybe if you contact a few of the companies, they'll send you samples.


----------



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

> Vets schools are heavily funded by Hills which explains why most vet offices carry Hills instead of the other brands.
> 
> My Petsmart carries the Waltham brand near their Banfield office. I guess you'd have to have your vet write you a prescription, but it would beat ordering it.
> 
> Maybe if you contact a few of the companies, they'll send you samples.[/B]


That is a super idea. I will email companies. That way I will know which few to stock







thanks.


----------

